# coolant recovery tank



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

hello fellow classic datsun owners:
I am considering a coolant recovery system for my 71, 510 wagon.
any suggestions out there? This doesn't seem like rocket science, but i have been wrong before.
thanks for your input.
hak


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sorry whats the question?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Coolant recovery, to add it is pretty easy. There are two easy kits you can add. One is a normal high capacity and the other is a space saver one for tight compartments. I use JC Whitney, heres the site: http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...-body/s-10101/th-StoreCatalogDisplay/ss-10101


----------

